# Handgun calibers that would work in rifles?



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Looking for as long as range as possible that I could hunt with in a rifle version ( if they change OH rules ) but also the most economical bullets.
Thanks.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a .45-70 that I use for bear that should be legal if the change the rules...if one goes with the Hornady pointed soft points, you can get some pretty good distances out of them...economical they are not...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Misdirection said:


> I have a .45-70 that I use for bear that should be legal if the change the rules...of one goes with the Hornady pointed soft points, you can get some pretty good distances out of them...economical they are not...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


What's the recoil like ? I have a 300 and 243 , but really like the 243 since it doesn't beat my shoulder up as bad. 
thanks


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Mine is ported (holes drilled in near the end of the barrel to help with recoil) and it still has alot of kick. Much more than a. 243. More like a Remington 870 with a 3" slug...and then a little more. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

If Ohio does change the law, I donot think they will, I am going to have a 357 MAXIMUM carbine barrel made for my Contender. Ammo is not cheap, but if you roll your own it is . John


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Maybe I'm missing something here, but I'm sure a 45-70 is not considered a handgun caliber. I have seen it in freak handguns like Thompson single shots, but they are wrist breakers. A .44mag is a pistol caliber that works well in a rifle out to about 125 yards or a little more. I use a .357 mag pistol in KY. and it also works well in a rifle. It is a backup in a S&W M66 to my .270 long range rifle.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

What is the news on the hand gun HK in the 223/.556NATO pistol grips no sholder or cheek rest and a shorter barrel? Made for some interesting reading lately but will they be legal?
What do you guys think?
donm


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

dmills4124 said:


> What is the news on the hand gun HK in the 223/.556NATO pistol grips no sholder or cheek rest and a shorter barrel? Made for some interesting reading lately but will they be legal?
> What do you guys think?
> donm


 I may be wrong, but I think the idea is that pistol rounds are short range and are not a threat to kill at long range on flat terrain. a .223 is dangerous out to ranges well passed our ability to see and can accidently kill someone in there path. KY is mostly hill country, that is why we are allowed to use high powered rifles.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

The 45-70 doesn't have to be a wrist breaker nor does it have to kick the snot out of you every time you pull the rifle trigger.

A 300gr. cast bullet with enough Unique powder to get it going 1200 ft. per second will kill any deer that walks in this state. And in a TC Contender in 45-70 with a 14 inch barrel will kick no more than a good stout load in a Ruger Redhawk 44 mag.
In my Marlin 1895 that same load will feel something like a low brass 20 ga. shotgun.
The 45-70 can be loaded wild or mild ---- A 405 gr cast bullet with enough IMR 3031 to make it run 1750 fps is a little stimulating. The same powder with a 550 gr cast bullet running 1440 fps is an attention-grabber and will kill anything that walks in North America and most, if not all of them critters in Africa.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Blue Pike said:


> The 45-70 can be loaded wild or mild ---- A 405 gr cast bullet with enough IMR 3031 to make it run 1750 fps is a little stimulating. The same powder with a 550 gr cast bullet running 1440 fps is an attention-grabber and will kill anything that walks in North America and most, if not all of them critters in Africa.


+1 and that's why it's my bear gun of choice...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

I used to do Cowboy Action Shooting and I have a Lever Action Uberti 44-40 Henry Rifle that really shoots accurate im going to use that if they ever change the law but its doubtful


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

bad luck said:


> What's the recoil like ? I have a 300 and 243 , but really like the 243 since it doesn't beat my shoulder up as bad.
> thanks


Neither of those calibers mentioned above would be legal for pistol caliber rifles. The 44 rem mag makes a decent carbine round as does the .357 mag. The 45-70 will get you some distance especially if you use lighter (for caliber) bullets such as the 300 grain hp or jsp. The 444 marlin and 450 marlin will be your best combo of energy and distance I think. Both straight walled cartridges, both available in several rifle action types.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

C.Keith&Co said:


> I used to do Cowboy Action Shooting and I have a Lever Action Uberti 44-40 Henry Rifle that really shoots accurate im going to use that if they ever change the law but its doubtful


Curtis, I think the 44-40 has a slight "neck" to the case. Straight walled pistol cartridges only in the current law, and the amendment is to allow only currently legal cartridges to be used in rifles.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

dmills4124 said:


> What is the news on the hand gun HK in the 223/.556NATO pistol grips no sholder or cheek rest and a shorter barrel? Made for some interesting reading lately but will they be legal?
> What do you guys think?
> donm


Amendment to the law will keep current cartridge restrictions (.357 or larger projectile, straight walled cartridges [no "neck" or "shoulder"]) only allowing them to be used in rifle format.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

This is from ODNR April 2, 2006
============================================

Steve Gray
SUBJECT:
Allowable Deer Handgun Cartridges
&#56256;&#56336; Effective
April 2,2006
&#56256;&#56379;Purpose
To provide enforcement personnel guidance with respect to deer hunting with handgun regulations.
Statutory
&#56256;&#56343;Reference
1531.02 O.R.C.
1501:31-15-11
&#56256;&#56331;Resource
Immediate Supervisor, Division of Wildlife Columbus Law Enforcement Staff
It is our responsibility to keep Ohio hunters informed of the acceptable handgun calibers for use in hunting deer. Questions are received annually by our staff from hunters asking about calibers which are not familiar to most except those with extensive knowledge of handgun and rifle ballistic/cartridges.
The implementation of this law was designed for deer handgun hunters to broaden caliber choice to enhance their opportunity, while limiting the ability to use light caliber rifle cartridges and minimizing the impact range.
Ohio wildlife rules 1501:31-15-11 outlines two fundamental criteria when considering a handgun cartridge for deer hunting.
a. Bullet diameter: must be greater than .357 inches.
This is measured by micrometer in through
the center of the bullet.
b. Cartridge design: must be straight wall design and may not have any shoulder/neck.
Cartridges with a straight tapered wall are acceptable cartridges for handgun deer hunting. (See accompanying cartridge diagram designs.)
DIVISION OF WILDLIFE DIRECTIVE _37_
Page 2 of 2
Straight Wall Cartridge Cartridge with Shoulder
Legal Illegal
Cartridge names are not always accurate in describing the caliber (diameter of the bullet) of the firearm. An example of this would be the 380 ACP. In name, the 380 ACP appears larger than .357 but its bullet diameter is actually.355 inches. This is the same bullet diameter as the 9 millimeter. The 380 ACP is therefore prohibited for deer handgun hunter use because the diameter is less than .357 inches.
Please use the following information as a quick reference guide to allowable and prohibited handgun calibers. Keep in mind that NEW handgun cartridges surface each year and may not be listed below. If the NEW cartridge meets the criteria of the Wildlife Rule it will be legal to use for deer handgun hunting. Additional questions are to be directed to the Law Enforcement section for guidance.
Allowable (Legal to use) Cartridges (Most popular handgun cartridges)
357 Magnum 357 Maximum 38 Special 375 Super Magnum
375 Winchester 38-55 10 Millimeter Auto 41 Action Express
41 Magnum 44 Special 44 Magnum 44 Auto Mag
445 Super Mag 444 Marlin 45 ACP 45 GAP
45 Long Colt 45 Winchester Magnum 454 Casull
460 Smith & Wesson 480 Ruger 45-70 475 Linebaugh
500 Smith & Wesson 500 Linebaugh 500 Action Express
Prohibited (Illegal) Cartridges (** identifies shouldered/necked cartridge case)
380 ACP 9 Millimeter Luger 9 Millimeter Parabellum
9x19 357 Sig 38 ACP 38 Super
357-44 ** 357 Herret** 35 Remington 375JDJ**
38-40 Winchester** 44-40 Winchester** 30-30 Thompson Contender**


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

I use 375 winchester in a 15" encore barrel... I think it would be the optimum carbine barrel as well if we were allowed to use them


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Then I'll have to go with the 45 Long Colt in an Iver/Johnson 7.5in barrel. It was one of my first guns I ever bought and have regreted ever selling it. It came with the clip on shoulder stock. real beauty to look at and nice to shoot.
man I miss that gun
later
donm


----------

